# My CR 6/4 Works



## 42ti (Mar 13, 2007)

I just found the forum the other day and thought I would share a couple of pics of my Merlin CR 6/4 Works TI. I bought the frame and fork from Excel in Sept 06 and put my campy record group on it. Recently I put a Sram Force group on it. I love the Sram stuff from my MTB's and thought I would try the road stuff. I like it alot, kinda of a mix of the best of both campy and shimano. The frame is awesome, I am 200lbs and it is stiff and comfortable at the same time. This is my first Ti bike, I have had everthing else and I think I will sticking with this one for awhile. Maybe I will have to build a ti 29er soon?

Cheers


----------



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Excellent! It appears to be a M/L or a L? Could you post a picture of the seatstays from the rear?


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice bike...........


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice bike!
How does the ride compare with that from your prevoius steeds? How does the Force guppo perform, btw?


----------



## 42ti (Mar 13, 2007)

*Rear view*

Juanmoretime:
Here is the best shot I have of the stays, if you need another I can shoot it for you. It is a large, I could probably ride either the M/L or the L but I went with the large because I decided I would rather have a slightly longer top tube than a slightly shorter one on M/L. ( 56.5 vs 57.5) I have been riding bikes with a 57 top tube for awhile with a 120 stem, and I feel better with the 57.5 than I have with any of my previous shorter top tube bikes. Kinda funny, you would think as you get older, less flexible and shrinking, that a shorter top tube would be better, but for me not so.

Lorenzo:
I have had everything from production steel, al, and cf to full custom steel. The list from the last few years go like this. 
Customs: Landshark, Steelman, Salsa, DeSalvo, Ti Sports (Aus).
Production: Giant CF, Calfee, Scattante, Fuji, Cannondale.
I enjoyed all the bikes I have had but the Steelman ( Brent has built 5 bikes for me over the years) and the Calfee are the ones I would have liked to have kept. However the Merlin hands down is the best frame I have had so far. From the handling to the quality of the workmanship to the aesthetics, this is my favorite.
The force group is really nice, I have been a campy guy for a long time ( except for a couple of years when I was lured to tech side by Mavic's Zap electronic shifting, which mostly didn't work) I like the being able to rebuild my stuff when I have to, and shimano was always too complicated. I have been using Sram X0 stuff for a couple of years and it has worked flawlessly. They really put the time into building a good product and there tech support has been great when needed. The shifting took a couple of days to get used to but not much different going shimano to campy.

The only thing I need now is a set of light wheels, I have been thinking about either the Real SuperSphere, or the Fulcrum 5's any feedback for either?

Thanks for the comments.
B.


----------

